# BMW 128I



## monitormike (Apr 20, 2021)

HELLO. I HAVE A BMW 128I THAT I JUST PURCHASED. DOES ANYONE KNOW OF A HOEST BMW MECHANIC IN THE AJAX,PICKERING ,DURHAM REGION THAT WILL NOT TRY TO BANKRUPT YOU IF YOU NEED WORK DONE. ALSO,SIGNALS WILL NOT STAY ON. HAD THE FRM MODULE TAKEN OUT AND TESTED AND FOUND NO FAULTS.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Step 1- depress caps lock key
Step 2- post your fault codes


----------

